# Very dirty old workbench



## Esox Lucius (16 Dec 2010)

Hi

I have in my workshop what i think is an old (maybe 1960's) workbench still in good order with a woodvice still on it from yonks ago.

What i did not realise until today was how dirty it is and its marking wood i lay on it. I thought i could get away with maybe using my old electric planer and taking a few mm of the surface but discovered ALOT of nails in the wood hidden by the muck.

Has anyone got some idea of how i can clean the top down please?

The top size is 240 cm x 75 cm if that helps to formulate any cleaning plans.

The dirt seems to be oil and anything over the years that has built up. I feel sure it is a solid oak or some other similar hardwood so it should clean nicely.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## promhandicam (16 Dec 2010)

Belt sander with a sanding frame followed by an ROS to get a reasonable finish.

Steve


----------



## Lons (16 Dec 2010)

promhandicam":ebttumsw said:


> Belt sander with a sanding frame followed by an ROS to get a reasonable finish.
> 
> Steve



That's exactly what I'd do as well but may be worth a good wash down first with white spirit or turps to clean up the oily muck.
Start with a very corse belt and work through the grades as usual

cheers

Bob


----------



## yellowbelly (16 Dec 2010)

If you can tip the bench onto one end, then wash it down with washing soda in (as hot as you can stand it )water and a yard brush, start off at the top and work your way down
put some pictures up before and after, oak ? very open grain for a bench top beech would be a better choice


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Mark
If you've got a lot of oil in it you may struggle to get a good finish that isn't going to mark your timber again. Any idea why you've got a lot of nails in the top? You could use a magnet to find them and try getting them out without spoiling the surface further.

I'd be tempted to cover it over with a sheet of hardboard fixed with cups and screws and renew it when it gets worn.

Regards Keith


----------



## Esox Lucius (16 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Regarding the nails i can only assume someone or someones child had a good time "banging" nails into the worktop.

It was covered over with some large boards and it was not really obvious what was under it all...i just thought it worked for me so left it alone.

Now im delving that little deeper into settting a workshop up i am discovering things in my outbuilding.

Even found and old millstone in the middle of the floor 

Someone has put a layer of concrete over it at some point so i may be tempted to sit and slowly chisel it off and see what its like.

The buildings and my house pre date deeds so i believe that puts it pre 1837.

Lived here 20 years and not seen what is under my nose :? 

I will take some photos and post as soon as i can move some stuff out of the way  

Thanks

Mark


----------

